# Überschreiben von Max Lizenzen



## cycovery (27. Oktober 2004)

Hab mal gehört, Discreet berappt für das Umschreiben einer Maxlizenz 500 Euro. Andere haben mir gesagt, dass es überhaupt nicht möglich ist. Weiss jemand, was wirklich der Fall ist?

Ausserdem wird auch immer nur die aktuelle Version verkauft, so dass jeder, der sich ne komerziell nutzbare Lizenz zutun will, den maximalPreis bezahlen muss.

Ich persönlich finde das ziemlich daneben. Ich würde es total in kauf nehmen, mit Max3 oder Max4 zu arbeiten, wenn ich es mir dafür leisten kann. Aber man kanns ja noch nichtmal gebraucht von jemandem abkaufen oder bei e-bay ersteigern - und wenn mans doch tut hat man bloss ne teure Raubkopie, weil die Lizenz ja nicht auf einem selbst läuft...
Hab gerade die Schule beendet (bin nun n Jahr lang weder Schüler noch Student) und kann mir solch eine Summe wirklich nicht leisten. Und Gmax bewegt sich in ne andere Richtung, als ich...
Wenn ich mir für 700 Euro max4 kaufen könnte und vielleicht noch 100 euro Bearbeitungsgebühr an discreet zum umschreiben zahlen müsste (so viel Arbeit kann das ja nicht verursachen), wäre das für mich in Ordnung . . . Aber so . . .

Was denkt ihr zu diesem Thema?


----------



## cycovery (27. Oktober 2004)

Wer ist hier so verdammt schnell im verschieben von Threads? (und das um diese Zeit!) *staun* 
Bitte wieder ins maxforum verschieben! Das ist ne konkrete Frage an die Maxuser und ich denke auch nur Sie können mir sagen, wie nun der genaue Sachverhalt ist!

Dankeschön


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (27. Oktober 2004)

Ich war mal so frei und habe Dir die Beweggründe auch per PM mitgeteilt.

Und bin außerdem mal so dreist, einen Auszug aus der PM zu veröffentlichen,
um anderen Usern noch einmal den Sinn dieses Bereiches klar zu machen...



> Ich finde Deine anregenden Diskussionsthemen immer sehr
> angenehm und hoffe auch auf dementsprechende Resonanz,
> aber bitte stell solche Diskussionen in die Creative Lounge.
> Nicht umsonst wurde der Bereich eingerichtet, um "Smalltalk"
> ...



Also bitte liebe Leute. Es mag vielleicht ein fachspezifisches Diskussionsthema
sein, aber der Smalltalk in der Grafik-Ecke (2D *und* 3D) sollte hier behandelt werden.


----------



## JojoS (28. Oktober 2004)

Ich habe mal mit Discreet deswegen telefoniert und die haben mir gesagt dass sie für 500 € Bearbeitungsgebühr Lizenzen umschreiben. 
Was die dann im Angebot an 3DsMax 4 Versionen haben ist dann letztendlich fast so teuer wie eine neue 6er Version.

MfG

Jojo


----------

